# Wössner China Moon



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 6, 2017)

It opened up bright lemon yellow a little over two weeks ago.
It is now golden butter! 

Sweetly scented during the day, but not very strong. 

Lovely this big yellow flower!


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 6, 2017)

Good shape and color. Looks like a keeper. Mike


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2017)

really lovely flower


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 6, 2017)

That's a good one. It's still on my wish list. Glad to hear your clone is fragrant, there's not much mention of it online.


----------



## newbud (Apr 6, 2017)

Looks like a yellow kovachii


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 6, 2017)

orchid527 said:


> Good shape and color. Looks like a keeper. Mike



Yes! 
I hope this plant sticks around with me for a long time!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 6, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> That's a good one. It's still on my wish list. Glad to hear your clone is fragrant, there's not much mention of it online.



The vendor I got this particular plant advertised it as fragrant, but I think it's a risky thing to say because not all will be fragrant, and this one is only midly so. 

If someone bought it for big hope for fragrance, then it would sure be a dissapointment.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2017)

Cute!!!


----------



## StreetVariety (Apr 6, 2017)

Very nice! Any chance for a full plant picture?


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 6, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2017)

Very lovely color.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 6, 2017)

StreetVariety said:


> Very nice! Any chance for a full plant picture?



http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43512


----------



## ksriramkumar (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks very nice


----------



## StreetVariety (Apr 7, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43512



Thanks! A lovely plant with lovely flower, what more can you ask for?


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 7, 2017)

Very nice and round! Having "Moon" in its name is fitting.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 7, 2017)

StreetVariety said:


> Thanks! A lovely plant with lovely flower, what more can you ask for?



I know. Just more flowers in the future.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hamlet said:


> Very nice and round! Having "Moon" in its name is fitting.



I agree. Totally!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice color and flower shape. I'll have to look at the pics of my plant to see how it compares - I think yours has better form. I saw one at the recent Fukuoka show that was remarkably round and large.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 8, 2017)

Really good. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 8, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice color and flower shape. I'll have to look at the pics of my plant to see how it compares - I think yours has better form. I saw one at the recent Fukuoka show that was remarkably round and large.



Yeah, hangianum can really add some size. 
Even some armeniacum are quite large. 
Mine is around 11cm but the flowers looks very big in person due to full segments. 
I will see how it will fare on it's next blooming. 
My other hang hybrid went from 15cm (second bloom) to 19 cm (third bloom).
So size can change on the same plant. I'm happy with this size, though. 
Larger is more impressive, of course.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 8, 2017)

A keeper for sure! I have a plant from the same source. I hope it blooms as nice as yours!


----------



## abax (Apr 8, 2017)

HP, this flower just makes me smile and smile.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2017)

You should get one!


----------

